# Rear Spings Install Issue- Audi TT Mk1 3.2 Quatro



## Marsdr

Evening all,

I am in the process of replacing the rear springs, and finding it very challanging to reinstall

The origionals had snapped and I believe I have replaced like for like (in size etc). Removal was VERY difficult, even with the wife pushing the wheel hub down

Reinstallation is even more challanging. I have a set of standard spring compressors and they are fouling the mount and wont work

When I see it on Youtube, people make it look so easy.

Is there a trick im missing or have i brought something wrong

*New Springs - *


https://www.autodoc.co.uk/japko/16470638


*Spring Compressor -* Amazon.co.uk


----------



## StuartDB

It's really easy.. undo the big bolt, unclip the brakes pipes on the lower arm and put your foot on the lower arm and put the new spring in...

You can't use a spring compressor.

It takes 40 mins to change both sides (that includes my wife squarking that she's dishing up dinner, and I've not set the table) springs and dampers, you'll scrub the top of your hand squeezing it between the arch liner and wing...

Please... don't trust a jack, use an axle stand..


----------



## StuartDB

Make sure you do the bottom bolt up by hand enough as the angle looks wonky and people (me included) try and do it up perpendicular (I think) to the hub, but it is supposed to look wrong, then once people muck it up, they just use a big bar and strip the threads...


----------



## McPikie

Do you have both wheels in the air or just one? Don't forget the arb will be fighting against you if you only have one wheel up


----------



## Marsdr

StuartDB said:


> It's really easy.. undo the big bolt, unclip the brakes pipes on the lower arm and put your foot on the lower arm and put the new spring in...
> 
> You can't use a spring compressor.
> 
> It takes 40 mins to change both sides (that includes my wife squarking that she's dishing up dinner, and I've not set the table) springs and dampers, you'll scrub the top of your hand squeezing it between the arch liner and wing...
> 
> Please... don't trust a jack, use an axle stand..


I must be doing something wrong as 16st ain’t moving it far enough to get the new spring in

got the car in the air on axel stands, but I only get 3-4 inch of movement on the lower arm


----------



## StuartDB

Have you disconnected the damper and drop link via the big bolt? 22mm?? going through damper and droplink to the hub, or are you trying to fit a spring with the lower arm still connected?

Pictures would help.. but, its not a difficult thing..


You don't need 16 stone to push the lower arm down, I hope you have removed the brakes pipes???
I assume the jack / axle stand isn't on / fouling the lower arm? I had to ask..!


----------



## IPG3.6

My video should help + spring compressors.

You'll need one to point down (the non socket end pointing to floor) and the other to point up. 

Have the one pointing down one the side where the two arms are. The one pointing up on the trailing arm side.


----------



## droopsnoot

^ My rear springs have never come out that easily, even taking into account that I'm only ever removing broken ones. I expect those yellow springs are lowered, which would make them easier to remove. But I can normally get spring compressors into place to compress the new ones, albeit not directly opposite each other so I'm a bit apprehensive about it. Mine's a 225, are the 3.2 rear arms different?


----------



## IPG3.6

You just need to experiment a rad more with the compressor placement. 

All arms and links are identical on all AWD models.


----------



## Marsdr

Thanks

My springs and the origionals are much larger than the Yellow ones shown. Getting the out was a real pain and back in is next to impossible

I get about 4inch movement on the arm with the spring out and the shock and tie bar disconnected. Im going to try a large pry bar to give me more levverage, but could it be worn/ seized bushesh making it all tight?


----------



## David C

Marsdr said:


> I get about 4inch movement on the arm with the spring out and the shock and tie bar disconnected. Im going to try a large pry bar to give me more levverage, but could it be worn/ seized bushesh making it all tight?


No it is tight.
His video isn't a good example for installing standard springs.
1) his springs are considerably shorter.
2) his lower spring seat / bumpstop was loose on the arm, so he could move that to get the spring located.


----------



## Marsdr

Thanks,

Well a 4 ft bar and a few beers tongiht and I'll see how I get on


----------



## McPikie

Marsdr said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Well a 4 ft bar and a few beers tongiht and I'll see how I get on


Do you have both wheels in the air or just one? Don't forget the arb will be fighting against you if you only have one wheel up


----------



## David C

McPikie said:


> Do you have both wheels in the air or just one? Don't forget the arb will be fighting against you if you only have one wheel up


It won't as it is disconnected when the bottom bolt of the damper is removed.


----------



## David C

Marsdr said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Well a 4 ft bar and a few beers tongiht and I'll see how I get on


Carefull with the wiring for the ABS sensor.
I got enough slack on the cable by just releasing the wire from its clip.


----------



## McPikie

David C said:


> It won't as it is disconnected when the bottom bolt of the damper is removed.


Oh yeah, my bad lol


----------



## IPG3.6

I should've made another video with standard springs as I needed to reinstall them to get my roadworthy.

It's tight as mentioned but can be done.


I'd def. Make sure to disconnect the abs sensor plus and the hard line for their white brackets to have as much movement as possible.
Grab the jack and have the platform slightly compress the shock assembly. Remove the bottom bolt and let the jack drop.
Then get your spring compressors on the top and bottom most coil that you're able to get them into (you can't get them on with the assembly in place... There's not enough travel in the compressors - with the ones I used anyway)
One compressor on the rotor side and one on the side near the 2 linking arms and crank them until you're able to remove the top rubber seat.
Shimmy the spring out from the top first then remove from the base.

What kind of compressors are you using?

Also some pics of how you're placing them could be helpful? 👌


----------

